

Boulder has more “collaboration per capita” than any other city - mingyeow
http://www.highway12ventures.com/2009/08/08/boulder-colorado/

======
mingyeow
I am based in the valley, and I must say it _seems_ like ot is a far more
cutthroat environment here. ;)

